# Need week in Broward Co. FL (Ft lauderdale/Pompano) starting APR 13,14



## Eudemis (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking for a 1BR week in Fort Lauderdale area beginning APR 13 or 14. Somewhat flexible on location but stuck with either of those two start dates.


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 6, 2018)

Eudemis said:


> Looking for a 1BR week in Fort Lauderdale area beginning APR 13 or 14. Somewhat flexible on location but stuck with either of those two start dates.


Pompano Beach area avail. cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 6, 2018)

Eudemis said:


> Looking for a 1BR week in Fort Lauderdale area beginning APR 13 or 14. Somewhat flexible on location but stuck with either of those two start dates.


Hi  I can do the following Vacation Village @ Bonadventure   1 bedroom sleep 4   rate is $599. Let me know if this will work.  cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## chapjim (Apr 6, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Pompano Beach area avail. cindyjones649@gmail.com


Cindy,

If you actually have something, wouldn't it be better to send a PM to the OP?  Tell him what you have (assuming you have anything at all) and then go to emails if you have a match.  Just a thought.

This would have the added benefit of reducing the number of your annoying, unresponsive emails.  We'd all like that.

Note:  I was not commenting on Cindy's offer at Vacation Village.  Her post was one minute before mine.


----------



## Eudemis (Apr 10, 2018)

Still looking, Deerfield, Pompano Beach, Lauderdale, Hollywood areas.....wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin'


----------



## DRIless (Apr 10, 2018)

Eudemis said:


> Still looking, Deerfield, Pompano Beach, Lauderdale, Hollywood areas.....wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin'



Vacation Village at Bonaventure - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 4/13/2018  $598
Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 4/14/2018  $598


----------



## Eudemis (Apr 10, 2018)

All set for the week (Canada House). Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

